# Medullary Cancer



## MsMarsha (Dec 15, 2012)

I finally got my diagnosis a couple of days ago. I have stage one Medullary cancer. I was hoping the nodule would be benign. The surgeon wanting to do a total thyroidectomy and central neck dissection next week. Does anyone have this cancer? I would love to hear your experiences and what I can expect to go through.

I am getting a second opinion on the neck dissection. The cancer isn't in my lymph nodes. I was wondering why the surgeon would want to do a central neck dissection. I should of asked him. We went over so much while I was there. Totally slip my mind to ask him. Suppose to follow up with him in a few days after I get my second opinion.

Also I got real dizzy yesterday while walking (still have the severe fatigue). Could it be that? Is this normal or could this be related to my heart? I do have a irregular heatbeat and high blood pressure.

Thank you!


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank the good Lord you were diagnosed when you were Marsha! You're in my prayers.

The neck dissection may be because they also remove the surrounding lymph nodes when they do the thyroidectomy. It's a preventative measure to ensure there's no metastasis. When you're looking for a second opinion, call around and find someone that is familiar with that particular type of cancer.

Just my opinion but I think the dizziness may have been from the blood pressure/heart rate. From what I've read, medullary cancer is typically asymptomatic until later stages, and then the symptoms are mainly neck related.

With your high blood pressure and heart rate, if it were me I would also be asking to be evaluated for something called MEN syndrome. You can find out more here: http://columbiathyroidcenter.org/medullary_thyroid_cancer.html


----------



## MsMarsha (Dec 15, 2012)

Stormfinch: Thanks so much for the link. I think when I was in the hosp. they did the MEN testing. Have to check on it this coming week. I think he wanting to hurry the surgery since the nodule has almost double in size since Oct. Sure I know more details next week. I see you had total thyroidectomy....were you in any pain or discomfort? What was your recovery like?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Please get the neck dissection. I had one, and though all my pre-opt u/s & RAIU showed no spread, there was cancer in my nodes. Medullary has a significantly different prognosis than papillary or follicular. I would suggest that you be as aggressive as possible. Also, please contact that International Thyroid Oncology Group. There are a lot of resources.

When is your surgery scheduled?


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Joplin's right Marsha, it's time to run at this head on.

International Thyroid Oncology Group: http://www.itog.org/index.php

American Association of Endocrine Surgeons Find a Member page, in case you're questioning your surgeon over more than just the neck dissection: http://www.endocrinesurgery.org/membership/findmember.html

As for the thyroidectomy, it was easy peasy compared to any of the other procedures I've had done and that includes giving birth to two boys, having my tubes tied and dental surgery. I've had a lot more but I'll spare you the details.  There was very little pain, some discomfort but nothing all that bothersome, and I felt sooooooo much better afterwards! The worst thing was that anesthesia and I don't get along very well stomach wise, and I barely remember most of that now.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I agree, and wish you all the best.


----------



## MsMarsha (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you for all the info. Going to look over them. I plan on scheduling the surgery after I see the second opinion doc at MD Anderson. The surgeon holding a spot for me on the following Monday. Will definitely act fast on this. I want my health and energy back! 

Thank you all. Yall been such a great help on this.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good plan. MD is connected into ITOG (which is a collaboration of the best thyroid docs internationally) so you are on the right path. Keep us updated, ok?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

That's awesome you're getting into MD Anderson--they are the best! Good luck with everything!


----------



## MsMarsha (Dec 15, 2012)

I am very fortunate to live near MD Anderson. I will let ya know how it goes. Sure I have tons of more questions later on. Yall been a great help to me. Glad I found this board!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MsMarsha said:


> I finally got my diagnosis a couple of days ago. I have stage one Medullary cancer. I was hoping the nodule would be benign. The surgeon wanting to do a total thyroidectomy and central neck dissection next week. Does anyone have this cancer? I would love to hear your experiences and what I can expect to go through.
> 
> I am getting a second opinion on the neck dissection. The cancer isn't in my lymph nodes. I was wondering why the surgeon would want to do a central neck dissection. I should of asked him. We went over so much while I was there. Totally slip my mind to ask him. Suppose to follow up with him in a few days after I get my second opinion.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear this but I have to say that thank God it was found early on!!

In my most humble opinion, you would be wise to do as recommended. This is a case where the voice of experience speaks loudly and by all means, get a second opinion.

Keeping you in my prayers for a very very good outcome!


----------



## MsMarsha (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you so much, Andros. You been a great help to me in previous posts. I was able to see the second opinion doc this afternoon. They had a cancellation this morning. Glad I could get in eariler. He was really funny and made me feel very comfortable. If I could handle a gallbladder surgery and having a tooth pulled this surgery will not be that bad. I decided to go with him he was more patient and more detail than the first doc I spoke with. He has me schedule for Friday. He said I get to feeling better in no time after the surgery. This stage has a great success rate.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Yay! Glad this doc made you feel comfortable and that people have good things to say about the hospital.

Now, time to pack yourself a few goodies to keep yourself busy in the hospital when the nurses wake you up at all hours and you can't fall back asleep. Set aside a V or scoop neck shirt for the trip home, and get things ready around the house for a couple of days afterwards.

You're in our thoughts, keep us updated when you can.


----------



## MsMarsha (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks, Stormfinch. I been pacing myself what to pack and shop for. Found out today my Aunt's bf going through thyroid cancer too. Not sure what kind. She having her surgery tomorrow. She emailed me a list!!! Getting nervous over it but I know I feel like my old self again.

Check back in a week or two.


----------

